# hiking dslr



## mickster (Feb 10, 2013)

hi! am new to the dslr industry! and looking for a good dslr to go hiking with in colorado hi-country rockies! what would be the best dslr lightweight,affordable,with lense? also,does canon offer more lenses for shooting close up wildlife?(elk,deer,fox,etc...?) camera would be in backpack intil camp is setup for shooting!(wildlife,rivers,landscape,etc...) any input would help very much!! "do not know what type/model camera/lense to go with!?---newbie


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 10, 2013)

how much do you want to spend? what is your knowledge of photography?


----------

